

Hacker 'made plane climb' after taking control through in-flight system - mayukh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/11611058/Cybersecurity-researcher-made-plane-climb-after-hacking-in-flight-entertainment-system.html

======
breakingcups
If that were possible, it would be indicative of a pretty big error in design.

